# chains anyone?



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

Just curious, been watching with interest the big storm back east, so many of you guys getting stuck. I live in Lake Tahoe where 2 feet or more of snow happens at least 6-10 times a season. Normally I chain my trucks all the way around and I don't think I get stuck once a season. In the pictures and footage I have seen , no one has chains on. Are chains allowed on your roads? I have a couple of skid steers that never get stuck. any way I am a little jealous we haven.t had snow in a month. rock on


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have not seen one truck around me with chains. Seems like overkill?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I think most people fit into two groups...
1. Where chains are required by law, or it is *often* impossible to drive without them.
2. Doesn't understand chains, too cheap, too lazy, or too macho.

Before I got the plow for my truck I've only needed chains once. With the recent addition of the plow and my steep driveway I found that I would probably need them often so I bought two pairs. I'm so glad I did, I can't imagine the struggle and/or failure I would have experienced with 3 feet of snow and no chains. My only regrets are that I didn't chain all 4 from the start, I didn't buy tensioners/enough straps, and that I only got V-bars for one pair (the other pair being light-duty low-clearance diamond chains).


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Interestingly enough I used to live in Stateline. Seeing plow trucks with all four wheels chained was no big deal. I kept my chains when I moved here. You can use them in an emergency or if you think safety is an issue. I used them once here when it was dumping more than we could handle on top of an ice layer. We were having trouble pushing because of traction issues under the snow so we chained up. Got some looks for sure, but it got the job done. The problem here the salt usage. You can be on a road that is wet and clear 40MPH and turn off to a road that has 12" on it. You are not doing 40 with chains on. My experience in the basin was that because of the snow practices there was always a nice snow layer to drive on. Made chain driving more friendly. I have been seeing a decent amount of stud tires though recently.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Have been thinking of getting set of chains and leaving inf truck for emergency and stumbled across this thread. Would they really make that big of a difference in a 2wd mason dump?


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

With all the hills and steep driveways, chains are a life saver. under a foot of snow, we usually only chain the rears. All trucks 4x4. kind of scarey when in the Bobcat trying to blow a driveway and you start sliding backwards. when snowing u cant even get to tahoe w/o chains or 4x4, In my real job, i'm a firefighter, we sometime chain all 4's on the fire engine, leave them on for several days after the storm. too often sliding results in damage or expense. A good set of hardened square link chains with cam locks are a good investment.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

shovelracer;1592612 said:


> I have been seeing a decent amount of stud tires though recently.


Studs help when there's hard, smooth ice on the road, but otherwise their use doesn't overlap with what chains do. They certainly don't help with deep snow or even a half inch of hardpack.

I'm sure glad I have them when I do find that ice though.











Shade Tree NJ;1592623 said:


> Have been thinking of getting set of chains and leaving inf truck for emergency and stumbled across this thread. Would they really make that big of a difference in a 2wd mason dump?


I never used chains when I had my dually dump but I have to believe they'd work just as well as they do on a pickup. It's a night-and-day difference, like driving on dry warm pavement.


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

The problem with studs,is they wear down after a season or 2


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

The only problems with chains is
A- they can be a pain and time consuming to put on and take off.
B- The biggest problem is going from a snow covered road to bare or almost bare road. If you get on a road that doesn't have an inch or more of snow on it, the chains will chew your tires APART. I've seen several people destroy a good set of tires this way, and most guys don't have time to be installing and removing chains all day.

Now Chians on a 2 wheel drive sure, my cousin got stuck one year and instead of weighting untill we got there to pull him out he bored and bored to get out on his own, in the prosess he snaped a front axel shaft. We took the truck back to his shop, pulled both front shafts, put weight on the back ,a set of chians and he was back in action. He pushed just as much snow just as easily with 2wd and chains as he did w/o chains and 4wd.

Now and especially for (getmydrift) look into onspot automatic chains we have them on all our fire trucks and ambulances.


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

geer hed;1592850 said:


> The only problems with chains is
> A- they can be a pain and time consuming to put on and take off.
> B- The biggest problem is going from a snow covered road to bare or almost bare road. If you get on a road that doesn't have an inch or more of snow on it, the chains will chew your tires APART. I've seen several people destroy a good set of tires this way, and most guys don't have time to be installing and removing chains all day.
> 
> ...


My department has them on our rigs too but they are very expensive compared to chains. However they are very convinent and work well.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Auto chains are sweet, just not sure worth the price for most guys. Sure makes life easy if nothing else.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Most of us don't get big snow often enough to have a set of chains. That said, I live in the middle of the Finger Lakes region of New York State where lake access roads are very steep and narrow, with gulley along one side. The guys who plow them often run chains.

I do have chains on bar tread tires on my JD 325 garden tractor. I use it to clear paths around the house. The problem is with chains on the rear the tractor always wanted to go straight. I stopped that by putting Carlisle snow blower tires on the front.


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

We have on spots on engines and rescues, but good for just a few inches, up to about 6. within our district we have subdivisions on mountian sides where chains,or cables are used. The new rescues we have, can't use on-spots, tear things up.


----------



## CDOTS (Aug 23, 2006)

had all four loders chained up and ready for te pickups .on the loaders they make a world of difference .


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

We find that 99 percent of the time, our loaded 6-wheelers have sufficient traction to get the job done. Putting a set of chains on dual wheels in case they might be needed once a season is a bit of overkill, especially on the plowtrucks that do the highway run from our shop to the suburbs we plow each time it snows. We've never put chains on a 4WD loader - but we have found that putting the proper snow tread tires on them makes a huge difference. When we used to run our Cat120 grader clearing roads with a 12-foot side wing, we did run chains on it sometimes but, then again, it should have had better tires and never ran at "speed" on bare roads.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

We just don't get crazy snow enough for most guys to chain up. That said, there are town trucks that chain up every storm. And I think they are 4wd. I had vbar chains on my old truck. They are awesome when all 4 are on. Driving on clean roads are a pain though. I've got some v bar chains from my old 96 f250. 16" tires. Don't think they'll fit my 18" tires now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a a full set of chains for all my trucks, don't needed them that often but when you do they make a world of difference. If I had to deal with a 24-36" storm I'd chain up without giving it a second thought.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Wish I had a set today when we were doing the road to the camp i do. Its a mile long dirtl road. We plowed it once then all the trees fell. Got back there today. We had to cut our way in.. He was real happy to see us come rolling down the hill.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

getmydrift, on your 97 F350 what size tires are on it? and how much lift?


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

shovelracer;1592612 said:


> I have been seeing a decent amount of stud tires though recently.


So what's the deal with studded tires in NJ?

I've been told that they are illegal ( although I understand that chains are allowed, under certain conditions, in all of USA). I know they aren't preferred on higher speed roads, but at least they can keep up... just need to be careful as handling has changed and doesn't grip as well on concrete.

But hey, I'm not sliding around when conditions get icey/snowy. The car does quite well up to 8-10 inches of snow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok i dont get it. wont chains demolish pavement? reason most places outlaw them on public roads.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Some roads around here require snow tires or chains.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

birddseedd;1593622 said:


> ok i dont get it. wont chains demolish pavement? reason most places outlaw them on public roads.


I see the big loaded plow trucks with them on and I don't see road damage. Unless some areas have 'soft' asphalt. I see more plow damage between scraping and, in some cases, ripping up a chunk of road.

Of course I'm talking about regular road chains for car/truck/small tractor tires. Not V-bar, double O-ring, or some huge cleat or bear claw (as used on skidders). Those will leave a mark to all but the hardest of roads.

For that matter, the freezing/thawing cycles, salt corrosion and poor compaction of sub-base do more damage then a few tiny marks left by a med-duty truck chain.

Personally, I'd rather equip a truck with chains then risk liability of damaging another vehicle. Like salting a lot after an ice storm where parked cars seem to be randomly placed  Doesn't take much of an incline to start sliding...


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I never have a problem with my 4x4's, but my 8500 Topkick has only rear wheel drive duallies, and when going up steep hills slowly, I occasionally spin if empty (when there are ten yards of salt in the dump...not a problem). I am considering getting chains for the drives if only for extreme circumstances.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2ExploreSnow;1593667 said:


> I see the big loaded plow trucks with them on and I don't see road damage. Unless some areas have 'soft' asphalt. I see more plow damage between scraping and, in some cases, ripping up a chunk of road.
> 
> Of course I'm talking about regular road chains for car/truck/small tractor tires. Not V-bar, double O-ring, or some huge cleat or bear claw (as used on skidders). Those will leave a mark to all but the hardest of roads.
> 
> ...


I have customers with brand new very beautifull cement. a few marks each time i plow would be quite noticable i would think.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2ExploreSnow;1593619 said:


> So what's the deal with studded tires in NJ?
> 
> I've been told that they are illegal ( although I understand that chains are allowed, under certain conditions, in all of USA). I know they aren't preferred on higher speed roads, but at least they can keep up... just need to be careful as handling has changed and doesn't grip as well on concrete.
> 
> But hey, I'm not sliding around when conditions get icey/snowy. The car does quite well up to 8-10 inches of snow.


According to http://drivinglaws.aaa.com/laws/studded-tires/: New Jersey - Studded tires are permitted November 15 to April 1.

I haven't experienced any lack of traction at higher speeds. If the road is dry and clear then they stick as well as any other tires at 70mph in the same conditions. Don't get me wrong, I haven't given them a skidpad or slalom test with calibrated electronic equipment to determine exactly how many G's they can pull, but there's been nothing about it that would make me say handling has changed noticeably. At lower speeds (40mph) they stick in exit ramps and turns very nicely.


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

gafred;1593562 said:


> getmydrift, on your 97 F350 what size tires are on it? and how much lift?


Tires are 265 75R 16, pretty narrow as far as 4x4's around here are concerned. I have found over the years that narrow tire work better in deep snow. I have 4" lift on the truck, It gives me a little more clearance when driving thru deeper snow. Around here I frequently get to my accounts before the county plows. On my Bobcats, I run studded, narrow wolf paws, I think they are called. Much better performance than the stock tires. Been running them since 2005. Even with the studs I run chains on the rear most of the time. I do a lot of steep plowing and blowing, much better feeling I'm not going to slide. The area my accounts are in is rather small, so I can run chains on the truck w/o too much of a problem.all my accounts are seasonal.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they need chains


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

getmydrift;1592831 said:


> The problem with studs,is they wear down after a season or 2


sick truck. start another thread with some pics. i have a 96 F350XL. some pics here...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106

anyway, i run studs all around in the winter on 235 85 16 tires. i run V bar chains in the rear with about 1500 pounds in the bed when we get over 18 inches. 12-18 inches cable chains in the rear do me just fine, but aren't always needed. a few drives i do the day after the storm and i chain up all 4 tires and go wherever i want. these people don't mind being locked up for a day or 2. i'm the only one they could find who can actually get them out.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

linckeil;1594233 said:


> sick truck. start another thread with some pics. i have a 96 F350XL. some pics here...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106
> 
> anyway, i run studs all around in the winter on 235 85 16 tires. i run V bar chains in the rear with about 1500 pounds in the bed when we get over 18 inches. 12-18 inches cable chains in the rear do me just fine, but aren't always needed. a few drives i do the day after the storm and i chain up all 4 tires and go wherever i want. these people don't mind being locked up for a day or 2. i'm the only one they could find who can actually get them out.


linckeil, nice truck you have, glad to see others that have an appreciation for the F350 4x4.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

gafred;1594268 said:


> linckeil, nice truck you have, glad to see others that have an appreciation for the F350 4x4.


OBS Fords are the last "Real Truck". Thumbs Up


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

not to get too off topic here - but yeah, the obs fords are beasts. i've owned a few. they are built to work and are tough as nails. when you ride in one, there's no doubt its a truck. 

i feel the same about the pre 87 chevy's/gmc's - those were some tough trucks too.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Had an 86 c10 to this day I regret getting rid of that truck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1594503 said:


> not to get too off topic here - but yeah, the obs fords are beasts. i've owned a few. they are built to work and are tough as nails. when you ride in one, there's no doubt its a truck.
> 
> i feel the same about the pre 87 chevy's/gmc's - those were some tough trucks too.


I picked up a 86 K-5 this summer for my kid to drive, came with a Meyer on it and a full set of tires chains. 
What get's me is how simple it's to work on, no specialty tools needs and everything is easy to get too.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

theholycow;1593844 said:


> According to http://drivinglaws.aaa.com/laws/studded-tires/: New Jersey - Studded tires are permitted November 15 to April 1.
> 
> I haven't experienced any lack of traction at higher speeds. If the road is dry and clear then they stick as well as any other tires at 70mph in the same conditions. Don't get me wrong, I haven't given them a skidpad or slalom test with calibrated electronic equipment to determine exactly how many G's they can pull, but there's been nothing about it that would make me say handling has changed noticeably. At lower speeds (40mph) they stick in exit ramps and turns very nicely.


Thanks for the link!

I have studded snow tires on my car. Currently going down to Jersey helping with Disaster Relief. Installed tires, from last yr, about a month ago. I get looks on occasion. A few tell me they are illegal, although I'm from out of state and did drive on some snow-covered roads to get there. Even got a question from SP at a checkpoint on Barrier Islands... told him snowtires, he said ok, then I drove off.

I do feel some drifting compared to all-terrain. I really felt it in a relatives Corolla. This could be in part due to nature of snow tires, of course. It does spin out easier on dry pavement,


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

birddseedd;1593806 said:


> I have customers with brand new very beautifull cement. a few marks each time i plow would be quite noticable i would think.


I understand that they would notice. But if they can notice marks from chains, they can also notice marks from a steel blade scraping their new concrete as well... unless you're using a poly edge or something. I suppose even more so if one uses a bucket or anything with down pressure, including some narrow shows on implements.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2ExploreSnow;1594541 said:


> I understand that they would notice. But if they can notice marks from chains, they can also notice marks from a steel blade scraping their new concrete as well... unless you're using a poly edge or something. I suppose even more so if one uses a bucket or anything with down pressure, including some narrow shows on implements.


I'm kinda going on inexperience here. iv seen marks from the blade. happens mostly in slightly uneven areas of the pavement, but chains i would think would take out actual chips of pavement?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1594546 said:


> I'm kinda going on inexperience here. iv seen marks from the blade. happens mostly in slightly uneven areas of the pavement, but chains i would think would take out actual chips of pavement?


Tire chains will shred blacktop when NOT used properly. When to put them on and when to take them requires some degree of common sense and a understanding of what they're designed for.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

So use when its icy and packed snow. Here in Michigan I would have to take them off inbetween driveways. Would take longer than my actual work


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1594574 said:


> So use when its icy and packed snow. Here in Michigan I would have to take them off inbetween driveways. Would take longer than my actual work


Edgymickeight yur self http://www.ehow.com/way_5340227_do-use-snow-chains-wd.html
;


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1594590 said:


> Edgymickeight yur self http://www.ehow.com/way_5340227_do-use-snow-chains-wd.html
> ;


He cant He has ADD


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1594597 said:


> He cant He has ADD


Thats to easy, so keep the thread open lets stay on topic........Thumbs Up


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

birddseedd;1594574 said:


> So use when its icy and packed snow. Here in Michigan I would have to take them off inbetween driveways. Would take longer than my actual work


Not unless you are driving at highway speeds or for long distances on bare road.

I'm also guessing that some are thinking of real agressive chains with teeth. I'm referring to regular plain chains and set preferrably at every 2 links. Those set at 4 links ride rougher to start.

Obviously, the operator has some control. Have someone who just spins the tires a lot and they will marr up the road.

Talk about icy conditions... I've seen town plow trucks back up the mountain roads here and salting (or cinders) at the same time just to get some sort of traction... I imagine that's been done all around the world as well.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

2ExploreSnow;1594617 said:


> ... I've seen town plow trucks *back up the mountain roads *here and salting (or cinders) at the same time just to get some sort of traction... I imagine that's been done all around the world as well.


We'll sure. Almost all dump trucks are rear wheel drive, and if chains are on the rears, with even just half a load, there's most traction on the rears. That's why I'm getting a set for my dump. I only need them rarely, but they will keep you from getting stuck at the base of a hill...or from sliding down an icy hill.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i cant have chains anyway. illegal in Michigan.


----------



## yoced (Feb 7, 2011)

We'll run chains on F350 rears for anything 6" or more (or a wet heavy 4") - but all we do is long hilly goatpath driveways no one else wants to do. In a big snow we might chain up the fronts as well. Cross chains set at two links to soften the ride and we don't bother to take them off between sites (and we travel plenty far between sites)

But around here we are the only ones who run chains except the townships (who never go out without them on).

Only takes once or twice to get stuck before they start to look really good..


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I put chains on my jeep and pickup for the first time the past storm. Took them off immediately cuz I threw one and barely found it. Need to figure out how to put them on right


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

ducaticorse;1594825 said:


> I put chains on my jeep and pickup for the first time the past storm. Took them off immediately cuz I threw one and barely found it. Need to figure out how to put them on right


Get a bungee cord and/or some springs, they even make a special spring plate. Use these things to tie several points of the chains together tight on the outside face of the wheel. The chain also needs to be really snug, even without the springs on it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;1594988 said:


> Get a bungee cord and/or some springs, they even make a special spring plate. Use these things to tie several points of the chains together tight on the outside face of the wheel. The chain also needs to be really snug, even without the springs on it.


To add to this Chains need to be adjusted a couple times shortly after they've been put on. They will settle in after a 1/4-1/2 mile and be loosen up.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

jasonv;1594988 said:


> Get a bungee cord and/or some springs, they even make a special spring plate. Use these things to tie several points of the chains together tight on the outside face of the wheel. The chain also needs to be really snug, even without the springs on it.


I bought the spreader kit "springs" with them. I had my guys put them on. No room in the shop so they were working outside in the ****e. Next time I'll do a dry run with them so I know exactly what needs to happen.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

getmydrift;1592831 said:


> The problem with studs,is they wear down after a season or 2


Not if they are Nokian tires with Nokian studs.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i might get studs on my boots.

those dont chip away at pavement and are not illegal. and im tired of slipping


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1596661 said:


> i might get studs on my boots.
> 
> those dont chip away at pavement and are not illegal. and im tired of slipping


Boot's......do you mean tires?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1596666 said:


> Boot's......do you mean tires?


nope he ment boots :laughing: UHH bird They are called cleats ?


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

BUFF;1596666 said:


> Boot's......do you mean tires?


He might, idk..

There are Boot Chains here ==> http://tirechains.com/shoe_chains.htm

Other companies have different variations I'm sure. Included would be like a studded sole that slips over the shoe, particularly useful for dress shoes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1596673 said:


> nope he ment boots :laughing: UHH bird They are called cleats ?


You just never know.......



2ExploreSnow;1596674 said:


> He might, idk..
> 
> There are Boot Chains here ==> http://tirechains.com/shoe_chains.htm
> 
> Other companies have different variations I'm sure. Included would be like a studded sole that slips over the shoe, particularly useful for dress shoes.


Several post up it was said "Chains in Michigan are illegal", that may apply to Boot Chains too.:laughing:


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Rowski;1596645 said:


> Not if they are Nokian tires with Nokian studs.


...or used Coopers. Or used Power Kings. This is my second season on both of those, which I bought used, and the studs are still clawing away at ice.



2ExploreSnow;1596674 said:


> Included would be like a studded sole that slips over the shoe, particularly useful for dress shoes.


I've seen those in Walmart, and a much tougher version with interchangeable soles in roofing equipment catalogs.



BUFF;1596678 said:


> Several post up it was said "Chains in Michigan are illegal", :


Actually they're not.
http://www.tirechainsrus.com/tire-chains-laws.html?gclid=CPfu14_btbUCFU1yQgod3V8AKQ
http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,4643,7-123-1586_27094-73839--,00.html


> Question: Are tire chains legal in Michigan?
> 
> Answer: MCL 257.710 of the Michigan Vehicle Code covers the use of tire chains, and states that a person may "use a tire chain of reasonable proportion upon a vehicle when required for safety because of snow, ice, or other condition tending to cause a vehicle to skid." If used, the chain must not come in contact with the surface of the roadway.


So, you can use chains when you would really need them, but not when the pavement is reasonably well cleared. I wouldn't want to take chains on the road when the pavement is reasonably well cleared either way. Chain up for that difficult job, take them off for a 5 mile drive to the next job. Or, if it's like the blizzard we just got here in the Northeast, leave them on and pull out fire trucks and ambulances between jobs.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Threw them on my skid steer this last storm 20" of snow and it pushed through it with no problems


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

xgiovannix12;1596673 said:


> nope he ment boots :laughing: UHH bird They are called cleats ?


:laughing: Always good for a laugh.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.maxigripstore.com/shoes-studs/

studs. not chains


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hold on bird.......Just take the chain off your wallet when it gets bad out and wrap it around your right/drive foot (left foot if you are left handed) that will save you some cash by using what you already have Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bossman 92;1596975 said:


> Hold on bird.......Just take the chain off your wallet when it gets bad out and wrap it around your right/drive foot (left foot if you are left handed) that will save you some cash by using what you already have Thumbs Up


quite the opposite. i use a money clip


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1596976 said:


> quite the opposite. i use a money clip


Too easy


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1597047 said:


> Too easy


wat?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, time to move on guys

thanks :waving:


----------

